# park and ride luas red cow where is the entrance ?



## holidayqueen

Hi
I will be using the park and ride in the red cow luas stop this weekend. I know you used to have to turn right but someone told me it has changed to a left exit. Is it after bewelys hotel or do you drive down where you go into bewleys hotel. I am a nervous drive is it easy to find this exit. Thanks again


----------



## Mpsox

Assuming you are coming into Dublin on the N7, last time I was in it, basically go through the lights at Newlands Cross, stay in the left lane and before the Red Cow you need to turn up to your left and go up and over the N7. I don't think it is very well sign posted but if you find the turn off, it's easy enough


----------



## so-crates

holidayqueen, there is a map in this .pdf of access to the car park coming from the N7 as well as directions.

[broken link removed]


----------



## holidayqueen

Thanks thats great just what I was looking for.


----------

